# Replacement dash pad question



## GTOAndy (Dec 28, 2016)

Restoring my 67 GTO, and the replacement dash pad I ordered is no where close to the look/texture of the original that came out of the car. All of the parts suppliers seem to provide the same two texture options: Madrid, and Seville. While supposedly "Madrid" grain is correct, the original dash out of the car has the look/texture of 400 grit sandpaper, it's a very fine, pebble-y even texture. Whereas the Madrid grain looks like large grain fake leather. Can someone clarify this situation for me? I'm pretty sure the dash that WAS in the car was original, as I have owned the car for 31 years, and know it's history. Anyone have a good close-up shot of a documented original 67 dash? Sincerely appreciate the help!


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

GTOAndy said:


> Restoring my 67 GTO, and the replacement dash pad I ordered is no where close to the look/texture of the original that came out of the car. All of the parts suppliers seem to provide the same two texture options: Madrid, and Seville. While supposedly "Madrid" grain is correct, the original dash out of the car has the look/texture of 400 grit sandpaper, it's a very fine, pebble-y even texture. Whereas the Madrid grain looks like large grain fake leather. Can someone clarify this situation for me? I'm pretty sure the dash that WAS in the car was original, as I have owned the car for 31 years, and know it's history. Anyone have a good close-up shot of a documented original 67 dash? Sincerely appreciate the help!


I had exact same problem on my 66. Eventually removed “new” crappy pad and sent old pad to get restored. It’s perfect now. I used Just Dashes. Hope this helps


----------



## GTOAndy (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Ken, that's actually exactly what I am considering! Thanks for the input.


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

GTOAndy said:


> Hey Ken, that's actually exactly what I am considering! Thanks for the input.


From a construction standpoint to originals are SO much better so I just bit the bullet


----------



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

Just Dashes. Period.


----------

